# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  На Марсе был океан и шли дожди

## Irina

*
На Марсе был океан и шли дожди*
Mignews.com

Ученые с помощью самого масштабного анализа марсианского ландшафта и грунта в истории доказали, что примерно 3 миллиарда лет назад треть поверхности красной планеты покрывал океан жидкой воды, в который впадали реки, а в атмосфере формировались облака и шли дожди, сообщается в статье исследователей, опубликованной в журнале Nature Geoscience.

Гипотезы о наличии океана жидкой воды на красной планете в его глубоком прошлом уже не раз выдвигались учеными, но до сих пор окончательного мнения на этот счет в сообществе геофизиков не было.

Авторы новой публикации, группа ученых из Университета Колорадо в Боулдере под руководством Гаэтано Ди Ахилле, предприняли очередную попытку обосновать справедливость этой гипотезы, обобщив все известные геологические данные о поверхности Марса в единый массив информации.

В представленной на суд коллег по научному сообществу работе исследователи указывают, что более половины из 52 выявленных типов осадочных пород, обнаруженных в дельтах рек, могут служить отметками границы пересохшего океана, так как находятся на одной и той же высоте. Двадцать девять из 52 рек в своих дельтах были соединены непосредственно либо с океаном, либо с несколькими большими озерами на Марсе, либо с резервуарами грунтовых вод.

Все эти данные были получены в ходе нескольких миссий искусственных спутников Марса, организованных NASA и Европейским космическим агентством в период с 2001 года по настоящее время.

Площадь океана, подсчитанная командой Ди Ахилле, составляла 36% поверхности планеты. При этом весь объем воды составлял примерно 124 миллиона кубических километров. Это примерно в 10 раз меньше, чем объем всех океанов Земли, притом что Марс по размерам составляет чуть больше половины нашей планеты.

Несколько больших озер, выявленных геофизиками, по всей видимости, являлись заполненными водой гигантскими вулканическими кратерами, которые подпитывались благодаря грунтовым водам.

"В совокупности эти результаты подтверждают существующие теории о количестве и времени существования жидкой воды на Марсе и указывают на наличие активной сети долин, дельт и большого океана, которые являлись компонентами круговорота воды на Красной планете", - сказал Ди Ахилле, слова которого приводит пресс-служба университета.

----------


## vova230

Вполне реально превратить Марс снова в цветущую планету. На это уйдет немало времени, но в принципе все возможно и более того, подобные технологиии существуют.

----------

